# Java HTML Parser



## Dinesh (10. Juli 2010)

Hi @ all,
Ich würde gerne einen JAVA HTML Parser für ein Programm benutzen ... aber ich bin in Parsen von Files nicht besonders gut.... die Frage ist ich würde da sone art XML struktur haben ich denke Das nennt man DOM Objekte ..verbessert micht falls ich falsch liege. 
Die Frage gibt es einen Parser den ich einfach in mein Programm implementiere und der mit aus einer HTML Datei ausm Webserver mir diese Einzelnen Objekte erstellt und worauf ich etwa so zugreifen kann "td.praram.src".

Danke im Voraus.

Mfg Dinesh


----------



## Dinesh (11. Juli 2010)

Hmm keiner ne Antwort ? 
Schade!!


----------



## gorefest (12. Juli 2010)

http://java-source.net/open-source/html-parsers

siehe auch mal hier http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/241325-html-file-parsen-auf-option-elemente-zugreifen.html

die ganz harten unter uns würden wohl einfach einen html -> xml converter aus dem netz holen (z.b. http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/x-tiptidy.html) und dann mittels normalen java xml bordmitteln das zeug zerlegen.

grüße
gore


----------

